# The cost of Xmas...



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's a link from the Martin Lewis Money Saving Expert email.

Pop in the year of your choice from 1968 onwards, and it will tell you how much Xmas cost that year compared to now. It;s a shame it doesn't do years before 1968 as I suspect that cuts out most of our actual birth dates.

https://www.hillarys.co.uk/static/the-cost-of-christmas-past/

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I had a quick look at 1975. Did a Christmas tree in 1975 really cost the equivalent in today's money of nearly £200? I cant remember as I was nine but seems excessive as does the claim that they are only £20 now.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> I had a quick look at 1975. Did a Christmas tree in 1975 really cost the equivalent in today's money of nearly £200? I cant remember as I was nine but seems excessive as does the claim that they are only £20 now.


Couldn't tell you mate - in those days we used to nick them from the Forestry Commission place near where we lived:surprise:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What on earth is happening to me

Imrealy sruggling to do Christmas this year

Aldra


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

aldra said:


> What on earth is happening to me
> 
> Imrealy sruggling to do Christmas this year
> 
> Aldra


Me too! I have a list for food shopping, but can't be bothered to go and do it. I have only bought 1 present, and that was from Next online.

I've already been to 2 Christmas meals, which were both fun, and tomorrow I have the WI Christmas party, but since I'm on the committee I'll be mainly in organising mode. Even with all this the mood just isn't there!

I think my lack of enthusiasm is directly linked to not going to my family as usual, and having people foisted on staying here with us, who I would rather not see at all. Yes, it's official - I'm a miserable cow!

Lesley


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Credit to my missus as she does all the present hunting and card writing, I sort out cooking the dinner, only eleven this year. :-D

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I’m just feeling sorry for myself

No,I’m sorry

I won’t have miserable cow

My aorta is down to a cow or calf 

And I have to say, he has drunk wine , too much never given me any harrisment 

I’m proud to say 

I’m a bit of a cow

Me and him

Well we know each other well

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No presents, no cards, no lights, no dinner, probably no wine or beer for me, Hans will drink what he drinks every day.
Doing nothing different than we do the rest of the year.
In other words, it will be a non event.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No no no jan 

I thought that to 

I’m miserable and depressed, I don’t know why 

So no Christmas trees

Because there is only me and him

But wait, there is only me and him 

And I love my kids and grandkids

But this guy has carried me through 53 years 

And we are worth a Christmas tree 

And sadly our grandkids are saying we will put them for up for you grandma 

And megs says you need to put out the navity set 

We change the Shepard’s and animals around daily 

And they do
So I guess it’s christmas

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The tree _*may *_come down for it yearly airing


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan

It’s just you and him

How lucky is that 

Me I’ll have loads of family grandkids etc 

And they will argue , the kids will run wild , ignore their parents

I’ll keep council knowing when I have them 

They will not dare to step out of line

It’s how it is , we expect obedience and get it 

But they keep coming back 

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't think Christmas, either religious or my own secular version, has been celebrated for many years.
To many older people it now ranked alongside halloween, valentine's day, national Baldy's day and paper aeroplane day.
To kids it's become a 'gimme, gimme' day, to older kids an extra 'weekend' to get legless.

Bah humbug is alive and well!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think it is an age thing. I remember my parents being the same way as they got older. My mum normally loved having family around and my dad liked "occasions". As the years went by their enthusiasm waned though.


I think that people with grandkids are lucky as they can feed off their excitement a little.


We are living in the van at the moment so no space to put up decs. Keeping presents to the minimum due to space. Mind you we stopped buying presents for adults years ago so it is just our daughter and her husband and some charity donations. Son in Law put down, on his wish list, some money towards a tablet (computer). I am a bit miffed to hear that he has already bought himself one!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I really can't understand the mentality of people struggling to make ends meet take on more debt and expenditure just because it's 'Christmas' and then struggle even more in January etc. and then expect sympathy.
ITV will have the usual programs in the new year about people living in poverty and what a struggle Christmas was, etc. etc. etc.

Ray.
Humbug but practical.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suppose Ray, it’s a time when those who have little to celebrate with, still want to join in the celebration

Of Christmas

The kids still would like a gift, the family a Christmas dinner

I guess it’s a normal reaction to want something a bit out of the ordinary at Christmas 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

In an effort to try and enjoy it and not be so miserable about it this year I am trying to avoid and ignore all the run up. What spoils it I think is that it starts way too early. Shops playing Christmas music and putting trees up in November! Whats that all about?

So, I have just cut myself off from it as much as possible. Not been in any shops although we did go to the farm shop up the road which is huge and of course in full Christmas swing this week.

Even the flipping Gym was playing Christmas music yesterday. I would imagine nobody, just nobody would want to hear it but there it was, on repeat probably because someone up high told them to play it just like in Sainsburys when actually 99.9% of visitors to the gym and Sainsburys really could do without it. 

Perhaps if it didnt start so early people wouldnt be sick to death of it by the 25th! Spacerunner is spot on though. Its way to commercial IMO now.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is a huge amount of FOMO in the world today. (Fear Of Missing Out). We are told that young people use social media all the time because of it. I think it all started with Christmas  Parents who think that their child should not miss out on anything.
When our daughter was young I told her that ITV was "broken" so that she was not bombarded with adverts through her formative years. It was BBC or nothing! My old maths/drama teacher started me off with my hatred of commercialisation. He told us that the world would be a much better place if it were not for advertising.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think this FOMO is symptomatic of the new consumer age we live in and personally I think it is fuelling a credit led path to recession.


Graham :serious:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> There is a huge amount of FOMO in the world today. (Fear Of Missing Out). We are told that young people use social media all the time because of it. I think it all started with Christmas  Parents who think that their child should not miss out on anything.
> When our daughter was young I told her that ITV was "broken" so that she was not bombarded with adverts through her formative years. It was BBC or nothing! My old maths/drama teacher started me off with my hatred of commercialisation. He told us that the world would be a much better place if it were not for advertising.


I must try that with the "Food Channel" as my wife has it on all the time and two bloody months of Christmas binging on ott cooking is just too much.

Sadly willpower is missing.!!!!! I would never dream of buying what I could not afford. Make do and mend is also missing.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We have an old friend just diagnosed with motor neurone disease, another friend has taken a turn for the worse in a Hospice, yet we are (relatively) well and healthy.

We are so da m n lucky and will enjoy every moment with our children and grandchildren over Christmas as if it's our last. If we had no children, we'd have invited a neighbour around...... In fact, we are doing that anyway.

Our 30 year old tree is up and Yvonne decorated it, cos I was under the weather. Simple things still make us happy. 


.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah well 

The Christmas trees are down 
From the loft 
And I guess we’ll put them up 

Maybe only 4 this year

Plus the outside trees 

It’s what the grandkids expect 

And they don’t realise 

We aRe getting old 

It’s getting harder

To keep up the magic of Christmas 

Aldra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We put our tree up this afternoon along with a CD playing carols and Mrs GMJ having a glass of Baileys!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well 

The trees have come down

And they will go up 

Because the family expect it

And one day we will not manage it

But this day we can 

So merry Christmas 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> We put our tree up this afternoon along with a CD playing carols and Mrs GMJ having a glass of Baileys!
> Graham :smile2:


Ours has been hammering away for 6 weeks at least. So you can imagine just how thrilled I am there are only two more weeks.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Things haven’t been good 


A family problem 

And we’ve struggled with on the other hand 

But finally there is no other hand at this moment in time 

And of course we could be wrong 

So I’m unhappy

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

For Christmas.............................
Apple’s new iMac Pro has officially arrived in the UK and along with it the revelation that this is quite comfortably the company’s most-expensive product.

It starts at a whopping £4,899, however if you upgraded the iMac Pro to its highest spec and then added both of Apple’s pro editing applications Final Cut Pro and Logic Pro the total cost would be an eye-watering £13,006.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good gracious, we bought our 1st house for less - than the lower figure!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Benefit culture at work.!!!!

'Just be*cause I'm on benefits shouldn't mean they miss out': 
Mother-of-six defends spending £2,000 to give her children 11 Christmas presents EACH as she says 'it's our money so b****r off'

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

This is why we don't 'do' Christmas it's capitalism gone mad now...saying that a lot of us happy campers do get together on the day in a local restaurant and drink too much.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its come to the stage where neither of us can eat a lot so I´m doing Christmas dinner in stages, started yesterday with yorkshire and gravy, roast, potatoes, and roast parsnips, one glass of wine (I´m off alcohol, not for a particular reason, just don´t like it since the anaesthetic) finished with cheese and biscuits. >
Leave the meat & greens bit till the day.>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its a proper rip off. We stopped off at Raby Castle late afternoon yesterday as they were supposed to have a load of Christmas stuff going on in their court yard. It was rubbish. Fifty quid for a Christmas tree. Even a flipping bauble was a fiver and a paper cup of Mulled wine (which is why I went) was £3.50!! We went home and had our own. Went to a winter festival in Brittany a few years ago and a glass of proper Vin Chaud (Mulled wine) was 80 cents. I think we have probably spent about twenty or thirty quid each on presents and thats it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We bought a new set of silver screens for the MH as our joint Xmas present to each other with the proviso that we then don't buy each other anything else...


















...which we both end up doing:grin2:

...but the stuff we do buy is stuff we need/use.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Its a proper rip off. We stopped off at Raby Castle late afternoon yesterday as they were supposed to have a load of Christmas stuff going on in their court yard. It was rubbish. Fifty quid for a Christmas tree. Even a flipping bauble was a fiver and a paper cup of Mulled wine (which is why I went) was £3.50!! We went home and had our own. Went to a winter festival in Brittany a few years ago and a glass of proper Vin Chaud (Mulled wine) was 80 cents. I think we have probably spent about twenty or thirty quid each on presents and thats it.


It does seem more manic and commercial in UK compared to rural France at least.
200 of us went carol singing in a local church (i'm not religious) and apart from a collection for a hospice, it was all free. Including the more than ample 3 cups each mulled wine and sweet and savoury nibbles as well.
We do tend to muck in as it's all part of our Anglo/French Association 5 'doos' a year for €10.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It does seem more manic and commercial in UK compared to rural France at least.
> 200 of us went carol singing in a local church (i'm not religious) and apart from a collection for a hospice, it was all free. Including the more than ample 3 cups each mulled wine and sweet and savoury nibbles as well.
> We do tend to muck in as it's all part of our Anglo/French Association 5 'doos' a year for €10.
> 
> Ray.


Its a bit like that in our village I guess. We have a big carol concert thing every year. I even played in it a couple of times but it got taken over by a load of beardy folk singer types which are just one step removed from Morris Dancers if you ask me so I stopped going. The folks were out carol singing around the village last night but I never heard them as I was busy trying to drown them out upstairs with my own version of "music".


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No one needs to spend anything they don’t want to

So what are you searching for?

My trees are up and lit, not a single decoration on them 

And won’t be this year 

Because I don’t feel I can , why I don’t know

But I’ll cook the Christmas dinner , because it’s what I do 

And it will be a good one

And then I want to retire into oblivion 

Just me and him , it finishes Christmas Day 

Sandra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Everyone jumps o the Christmas band wagon.
Virtually all Christmas Fayres (that is how they like to spell it, giving a feeling of Olde Worlde)
are much of a muchness. 
We have been to the big ones, i.e Lincoln, Manchester, Birmingham etc 
They are great if what floats your boat is expensive mulled wine, exorbitant hamburgers and hot dogs and even pulled pork these days, crystals made into lamps etc, chocolate covered fruit, men made out of nuts and bolts, olives, gingerbread houses, the list goes on !

Christmas is now simply too commercialised. Anything with "Christmas" in the title has very little imagination in the instigating of the said event.
They are always rammed with people so you cannot see what is for sale on the stalls anyway.

It shows, sadly though just how many people are drawn to them. Lincoln Market (When it hasn't been cancelled lol) has a one way system for pedestrians !!

Bring back the good old days when everywhere closed for at least 5 days over the period.
I have seen Christmas markets start as early as November !!!!

I for one will never attend one again.......(BAH HUMBUG)

I have thought of celebrating it in June. It would be cheaper for one thing.

Jan and I have the understanding that instead of buying each other a present simply because it is deemed to be the correct thing to do, and they would probably be an item we niether needed or wanted, we wait until we see something we want, and buy it.

DJM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Everyone jumps o the Christmas band wagon.
> Virtually all Christmas Fayres (that is how they like to spell it, giving a feeling of Olde Worlde)
> are much of a muchness.
> We have been to the big ones, i.e Lincoln, Manchester, Birmingham etc
> ...


Im all for small businesses making a few quid if they can if what they sell is seasonal but yesterday we drove past the Christmas Fair at the Bowes Museum at Barnard Castle. It used to be a good event and free. There would be carol singing, Reindeer etc and a few stalls selling local products. Yesterday they were charging £2.50 per adult and £5 per car just to get in. Last time we went it was more commercial and people just flogging stuff. Fair enough but why would I pay a tenner for that?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We used to love Christmas as we had six children, 3 of each but once they grow up and leave the nest it just isn't the same. I know we have grandkids but seeing your children wrapped up in the magic of Christmas and their faces on Christmas Day when they see the presents under the tree, that is priceless. And moments you just can never forget.

DJM


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I only find Xmas is a rip off if you let it be tbh. We don't go OOT but still have a good time.

My biggest bug bear is how early it all starts. It is definitely getting earlier and earlier and consumers make and allow this happen as they continue to 'feed the machine'. Mark my words - we are heading for a fall with this artificial consumer led growth. Levels of credit and personal debt are rocketing in this era of low interest rates. Folks are not saving enough for a rainy day nor appreciating the effect that increased interest rates will inevitably have in an era of rising inflation and suppressed wages. Folks are simply spending beyond their means tempted by increasingly desperate retailers. Xmas compounds this...

Graham


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Aww, c'mon, it's for the kids! &#55357;&#56441;
And as you all now know.........

CHRISTMAS IS FOR FOOTBALL!!

And what would Christmas be without M&S...........CHRITA.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

For us Christmas is buggering off to Spain quick.......mind you you should see the lights all over the vans here, yuk!:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed GG, I have booked to be in Portugal by mid Dec next year. Just hope we survive.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why do 70+ year old ladies put Glitter in their faces near Christmas like a decoration.?
Bluddy stuff gets everywhere. Little sparling bits catch your eye on the carpets, chairs, car, bathroom, tables, etc.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Why do 70+ year old ladies put Glitter in their faces near Christmas like a decoration.?
> Bluddy stuff gets everywhere. Little sparling bits catch your eye on the carpets, chairs, car, bathroom, tables, etc.
> 
> Ray.


I give up Ray, why do 70+ year old ladies put glitter *in* their faces near Christmas,?

I don't so can't answer that riddle.:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It gets worse.!!!!!

https://search.aol.co.uk/aol/search...=why do women put glitter on their faces&rd=1

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

greygit said:


> For us Christmas is buggering off to Spain quick.......*mind you you should see the lights all over the vans here, yuk!*:frown2:


Yep...tacky or what?









Graham :serious:


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Agreed GG, I have booked to be in Portugal by mid Dec next year. Just hope we survive.
> 
> Ray.


We are sort of thinking about doing that next year as well. Can anyone tell me what the weather is normally like over the xmas period please?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

shingi said:


> We are sort of thinking about doing that next year as well. Can anyone tell me what the weather is normally like over the xmas period please?


You haven´t clocked in on my thread you naughty thing. :frown2:

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78...ame-thread-if-you-still-watching-posting.html


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

shingi said:


> We are sort of thinking about doing that next year as well. Can anyone tell me what the weather is normally like over the xmas period please?


Really depends on which part of Portugal.
The Algarve can be similar to a very mild winter in the UK. But can have warm sunny days, very cold nights if Sky is clear. If it rains it can be torrential.
Alentejo further north can be beautifully clear and sunny innthe low 20's, but the nights down to zero soon after sunset.
We've spent the last three winters in Portugal and thoroughly recommend it, just steer clear of the 'honeypot 'sites which very quickly turn into shanty towns. Better to strike out on your own and use Aires etc inland as everyone seems, inexplicably, to head for the coast. Rural Portugal is very scenic, the people friendly and lots of interesting towns and villages.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

JanHank said:


> You haven´t clocked in on my thread you naughty thing. :frown2:
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78...ame-thread-if-you-still-watching-posting.html


Sorry, don't understand. Clicking on the link takes me back to the 'are you still with us' thread which I did contribute to at an earlier stage (page 9) .... or am I really missing something? :frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

shingi said:


> Sorry, don't understand. Clicking on the link takes me back to the 'are you still with us' thread which I did contribute to at an earlier stage (page 9) .... or am I really missing something? :frown2:


I am so sorry, so you did, please accept my humble apology :frown2:, I must now write all the names down.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Why do 70+ year old ladies put Glitter in their faces near Christmas like a decoration.?
> Bluddy stuff gets everywhere. Little sparling bits catch your eye on the carpets, chairs, car, bathroom, tables, etc.
> 
> Ray.


I don't need it

I glisten with sweat from the heat in the kitchen

I'll make a fantastic dinner for 14

It's what I do , year on year

And Albert will stare at me and know I'm old now

And I'll stare at him and know he's a fat git

But we know we've been together for 53 years

The things we've shared bind us

Who else remembers a six month trip to Israel ?

The time we shared

His cancer, my fear

Our 10 grandkids

But I'd like to sparkle

I just don't have the energy at the moment

Maybe next year

Sandra


----------

